# Softmod and ATITool problems



## Deratious (Apr 10, 2005)

ok i need help, i decided to try and overclock my Radeon 9500 with ATITool so i went out and dled it. when running it for the first time it came up and told me to get the softmod drivers so i did. I now have checkered board effect in certain spots i didnt have before i got Softmod for my card. How do i fix this? without taking softmod off.

Another problem is if i try to have it Find Max Core it decides to give me this error:

*Init of FindMax: Subsequent images are different. Please report this bug.*

and my 3d view goes completly yellow and if i click ok i makes my core and memory head towards zero. 

can anyone help me with these problems.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

Try reinstally your drivers. I haven't downloaded the latest drivers, but I don't think anyone has had any problems with them. You might have just had a bad install or download. Download them again, Uninstall the old ones, Install the softmod again. If you still have the problem, go back to the ATI drivers and see if the problem goes and then try to work from there!


----------



## Deratious (Apr 13, 2005)

I reloaded the ati drivers and reinstalled atitool and still am getting the same error. I tried reinstalling softmod and it does the same thing it did last time.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like either a problem with your card itself or some files in windows have become corrupt...The only things I can think of would be to try the card in another PC if you can and if it doesn't have any problems, try reinstalling windows on your pc - which might not be too easy if you want to backup loads of files.


----------



## grazzhoppa (Apr 16, 2005)

Deratious said:
			
		

> I now have checkered board effect in certain spots i didnt have before i got Softmod for my card. How do i fix this? without taking softmod off.


You can't fix the checkboard effect without getting rid of the softmod.  The softmod opens 4 pixel pipelines on your card.  Sounds like you haven't done *any* research into the softmod.  You are getting checkerboard effects because the 4 pipelines that were opened by the softmod are broken.  You must uninstall the softmod drivers and go to ATI.com and download the regular drivers.

If you don't understand from what I've told you, go here and read: http://www.techpowerup.com/softmod/faq.php


----------

